# Repairing a leaking cistern - how's that done?



## kvanlaan (Jun 11, 2010)

Here's the situation: I have a leaking cistern, I don't know where the leak is. Difficulty: it is a room in the basement that was just blocked off and left open (that is, there is plenty of moisture in the basement which I need to take care of by putting a cover w/exhaust fan over top of.)

Big question: do I wait for it to run dry, clean it out, then pain with waterproofing paint/sealer? Does that work or does it need a coat of waterproof cement?

I'm all ears...


----------



## LawrenceU (Jun 11, 2010)

What type of building material is it made of? Block, cast concrete, plastered surface, etc.


----------



## kvanlaan (Jun 11, 2010)

It is poured concrete.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jun 11, 2010)

You will most likely need to let it drain if you cannot locate the leak. If you drain it and can find the leak, depending upon the size, you can use hydraulic cement to seal it. If you can't find it you will need to coat the cistern. I don't know what materials they sell up there.

Is the cistern used for potable water?


----------



## kvanlaan (Jun 11, 2010)

Yep, it's our drinking water, hence the question. Not sure what is OK for that, I assume hydraulic cement will do.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jun 11, 2010)

We have patched one with that. We then coated it with an elastomeric paint that was made for cisterns. I'm pretty sure a good building supply house would have something like that, especially if cisterns are common there.


----------



## kvanlaan (Jun 12, 2010)

Wow - thanks so much for that (I'm all out of 'thanks' right now)! I will check at Home Hardware tomorrow; they should have it.


----------



## MarieP (Jun 12, 2010)

If the guy at Home Hardware's name is Jeremiah....REPENT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

